
Samsung Satellite Crashes into Family's Backyard - ricc
https://www.facebook.com/gcherald/posts/2607907932601921
======
teilo
This is not a satellite, as it was never designed to be placed in orbit. It's
a HAPP. A High Altitude Photography Platform, carried by a helium balloon.

